
How Would I improve WhatsApp – A Case Study - firesofmay
https://firesofmay.substack.com/p/how-would-i-improve-whatsapp
======
bobbybabylon
I get the feeling that WhatsApp works better as "Less is More" application.
Basically, a superior SMS. From my experience, it is mostly used by immigrants
as a workaround for international call fees and texts.

I would actually focus more on 1 on 1 interaction and photos. Maybe even
integration with mobile payment systems and remittances.

